# Wanting to lose weight...Diet?



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Well balanced diet, with a bit more protein than fat and carbs. Count your daily calories and exercise as much as your body and time-schedule can handle. When your feeling comfortable you can start tweaking around with calories on workout-days and resting days. Make room for small calculated snacks every now and then, helps with motivation.

*edit:* Online calculator http://caloriecount.about.com/ ,helps you to determine your intake and has most foods so you don't have to manually check everything. I think they have a phone app as well...


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Myself and 3 people from work are all wanting to lose weight. We're all joining a gym and are going to workout and diet together. The thing is, they are going on the Atkins diet and I don't know if that's the route I want to go. I lost a lot of weight before when I went on a low fat diet. Would it be better for me just to eat sensibly and not go on the Atkins diet? I would still like to eat carbs (whole wheat bread and some fruit). I like some meat, but don't want to eat it all the time and I know a lot of people on the Atkins diet tend to eat a lot of meat. Any suggestions on a diet plan? I'm definitely cutting out all fast food, sodas, and any other junk food. Is it better to do the Atkins or a low fat diet?...Or just eat a well balanced diet that is lower in fat and carbs?


Good for you! Eating slightly fewer calories while burning more at the gym is a solid plan. That's all the nutritional advice you're ever likely to need.

Fast food is dangerous because of the ludicrous calorie content. Subs or salads are usually better and about as fast.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Eat whichever way will allow you to cut the most calories. For many people, this is Atkins. This is because carbs tend to be easier to pack in than protein and fat, resulting in more calories.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Atkins is terrible. I believe the first stage calls for no more than 20 grams of carbohydrates a day. It is not a good long term plan, although you will see great results in the short-term if you can withstand the torture of giving up bread. 

If you want to lose weight/fat properly, multiply your weight in pounds, by 10...that's how many calories you need everyday. If you eat this number of calories every day, and if you exercise for 30 minutes four times a week, you could lose weight quite easily.
Get enough protein(35% of your calories should be from protein sources), and get 25 grams of fibre every day, and it'll be even easier.


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am trying to lose weight also, but I am not going on a diet. This is my plan I have come up with.
1. To eat more fruit and veg
2. Not deprive myself of treats, but to only have them every so often.
3. When hungry in between meals drink water.
4. Keep meal planner.
5. Keep record of what I am eating.
The list will go on... I am trying to keep it to things I can stick to long term, so the weight doesn't come back. Good luck


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Atkins is terrible. I believe the first stage calls for no more than 20 grams of carbohydrates a day. It is not a good long term plan, although you will see great results in the short-term if you can withstand the torture of giving up bread.


Giving up garbage processed grains like current-day bread (including "whole grain") is the best long-term plan.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

has to be a whole lifestyle change. with a diet you will just change your eating habits see results then go back to your old ways and gain the weight all over again.

get a book called burn the fat feed the muscle by tom venuto. you will never ask another question about diets again.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

If you do not eat anything at all you lose weight.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> has to be a whole lifestyle change. with a diet you will just change your eating habits see results then go back to your old ways and gain the weight all over again.
> 
> get a* book called burn the fat feed the muscle by tom venuto*. you will never ask another question about diets again.


What does the book say???


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

It is okay to have carbs but in moderation. Whole wheat is fine but make sure you take in more lean protein. I was thinking about starting the Atkins diet myself but I was afraid because I heard it used to be dangerous but now they've added some healthy carbs to it. I don't know but that's what I heard. The fastest way I lost weight was by eliminating carbs by the way. I just ate lean protein and vegetables and I worked out every other day for 30 minutes. I'm not saying you should eliminate carbs though. I'm just letting you know how you can lose weight a faster way or maybe there's also a way to lose weight the fastest way while still eating carbs. You should also join crossfit. That's what my sister is doing and I have definitely seen results on her body image. I am thinking about joining myself just for one month so that I can build my strength and get into better shape. Good luck on losing weight. Oh yeah, and also drink plenty of water.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I've reduced my carbs. When I do eat carbs, I balance it out by eating atleast 7 grams of protein for every 15 grams of carbs. It works great for me, especially since I gave insulin resistance. And it has my sugar cravings under control


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

I would suggest the south beach diet, it worked for me. My family doctor suggested it. It is hard for the first few days until your refined carb cravings go away. You can eat whole grains and fruit on it.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

*stay in a caloric deficit* <---- number one rule to losing weight

do that as well as cardio, weights, and healthy diet. You WILL lose fat


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Myself and 3 people from work are all wanting to lose weight. We're all joining a gym and are going to workout and diet together. The thing is, they are going on the Atkins diet and I don't know if that's the route I want to go. I lost a lot of weight before when I went on a low fat diet. Would it be better for me just to eat sensibly and not go on the Atkins diet? I would still like to eat carbs (whole wheat bread and some fruit). I like some meat, but don't want to eat it all the time and I know a lot of people on the Atkins diet tend to eat a lot of meat. Any suggestions on a diet plan? I'm definitely cutting out all fast food, sodas, and any other junk food. Is it better to do the Atkins or a low fat diet?...Or just eat a well balanced diet that is lower in fat and carbs?


Look up 80/10/10

Don't limit carbs, they fuel everything- limit fat.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> If you do not eat anything at all you lose weight.


I agree, i did it and it worked


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Just wanted to put the record straight about Atkins' heart problems - they were not caused by diet. He had an infection.
Also, he did not die of heart failure, he died of brain damage after hitting his head.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

losing weight is a combination of nutrition, exercise and a good diet..Ive found that eating less and whatching what I eat in general has helped me lose weight.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Ask yourself this: Would you be able to lose weight without your friends? If so, then you most likely can do this. If not, then most likely you will lose sight of your goal and just stay at where you are right now. That's what happens to people who like to do things in groups regarding weight loss. Sorry, that's just the cold hard truth.

The moment one of your friends stops, the other will stop and eventually you will too.


----------



## Alexander625 (Jun 19, 2012)

Eat whichever way will allow you to cut the most calories. For many people, this is Atkins. This is because carbs tend to be easier to pack in than protein and fat, resulting in more calories.


----------



## Alexander625 (Jun 19, 2012)

Alexander625 said:


> Eat whichever way will allow you to cut the most calories. For many people, this is Atkins. This is because carbs tend to be easier to pack in than protein and fat, resulting in more calories.


Eat whichever way will allow you to cut the most calories. For many people, this is Atkins. This is because carbs tend to be easier to pack in than protein and fat, resulting in more calories.

des moines personal trainer


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

i dont get ppl saying they gotta cut carbs, i eat them all the time and got no issue.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Forget all the fad diets like low carb, low fat, etc...The 2 simple steps for weight loss are: 1) Move more and 2) Eat less.


----------



## jazzalbart (May 11, 2012)

Dieting is one of the best ways to lose weight around your stomach, this does not mean starving yourself or eating foods you dislike, it just means making a few changes to the food you usually eat.

Beyond diet reviews


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I want to lose weight so badly too. I have been on the south beach diet and also weightwatchers, neither worked out too well. I keep putting it off "oh ill start next week" or i just tell myself i can't do it. But, i want it more than anything! What is the adkins diet all about?


----------



## MistTheCherry (Jun 29, 2012)

Rofl, I find it hard to exercise either because people can watch me, or someone will take the piss out of me ;u;
I mostly go on the trampoline for half an hour or so each night when it's dark, and do exercises like push up, sit ups etc when nobody's in the house.


----------

